# RAF Wyton Photographic Factory



## Rubex (Nov 27, 2015)

During the Cold War RAF Wyton served as the home of Bomber Command's strategic photographic reconnaissance squadron. Valiant’s, Victor’s and Canberra’s would be specially adapted to take aerial photos. The planes would produce rolls of film thousands of feet long, as a result the Photographic Factory was built in the 1950s as a place to develop the photographs before they were sent to RAF Brampton for analysis. Looking back at other reports and plans of the site it looks like part of the building has been demolished. 

































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2015)

Another Goodun Rubex, I loved the last shot, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 27, 2015)

Very interesting rubex.never heard of a photographic building before..I enjoyed it thank you


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2015)

I would have bet WINE that this place was demolished! 
When I visited around 8 years ago there were still reams of printer paper marked "SECRET" and "TOP SECRET" laying about! 
Loving the "All Type No Face" tag too! 
Fantastic work as usual Rubex, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 27, 2015)

Cracking photos! I looked into the "All Type No Face" graffiti and it looks like it's a local artist (I think artist, they sell clothes too.. A little like Shepard Fairey's Obey range) site here


----------



## HughieD (Nov 27, 2015)

Trashed but fascinating Rubex. Another Brill set.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 27, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> Cracking photos! I looked into the "All Type No Face" graffiti and it looks like it's a local artist (I think artist, they sell clothes too.. A little like Shepard Fairey's Obey range) site here



Yes I've actually seen some of their work around Cambridgeshire, and apparently they've recently done some at Papworth Publishing. I'm going to go back and have another look when I'm next up that way


----------



## Rubex (Nov 27, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> I would have bet WINE that this place was demolished!
> When I visited around 8 years ago there were still reams of printer paper marked "SECRET" and "TOP SECRET" laying about!
> Loving the "All Type No Face" tag too!
> Fantastic work as usual Rubex, thanks for sharing!



I was looking at your report before I posted mine actually and saw that paper (Great photos by the way)! I figured it must have been in the part of the building that got demolished. I'm also planning on going to visit the bomb stores soon


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 28, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Yes I've actually seen some of their work around Cambridgeshire, and apparently they've recently done some at Papworth Publishing. I'm going to go back and have another look when I'm next up that way



I'm not local to the area but I have driven down the A14 a few times and do recall spotting that dejva graffiti on an old barn at the side of the road!


----------



## ReverendJT (Dec 15, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I'm not local to the area but I have driven down the A14 a few times and do recall spotting that dejva graffiti on an old barn at the side of the road!


It actually said "Dave Javu" https://www.flickr.com/photos/reverend-jt-photography/20798614855/

Although I saw him painting something else over it a few weeks ago.


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 15, 2015)

ReverendJT said:


> It actually said "Dave Javu" https://www.flickr.com/photos/reverend-jt-photography/20798614855/
> 
> Although I saw him painting something else over it a few weeks ago.


I think someone must have painted over it.. This is the original: http://www.alltypenoface.com.gridhosted.co.uk/Images/Images/6 Dejavu/a14/6 copy.jpg


----------



## ReverendJT (Dec 15, 2015)

Aah nice, there's a similar version on the A428 and A505 as well I believe.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice take on this place. Just one point - the oft quoted 10,000 foot of film produced by one over flight is somewhat misleading. It was quite possible to expose a footage approaching that figure from the TOTAL camera fit on some flown sorties. However, that figure does not come from one camera fitted with one magazine - these aircraft were fitted with multiple cameras, each fitted with a high capacity film magazine. So given the number of cameras carried, it is no surprise that there were many magazines full of exposed film from each flight, that needed dealing with. On a purely technical point, feeding that amount of 5" or larger negative stock through the camera in one go would require a very powerful drive unit - anybody who has handled these cameras will know they are a bit more bulky than your average Box Brownie!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2015)

Very interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 17, 2015)

ReverendJT said:


> It actually said "Dave Javu" https://www.flickr.com/photos/reverend-jt-photography/20798614855/
> 
> Although I saw him painting something else over it a few weeks ago.



that one seems to change fairly regularly


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 17, 2015)

great set of shots, not seen this part of it before. cheers.


----------



## alltypenoface (Feb 1, 2016)

Just like to say thanks to everyones kind words.

More work here.

And if anyone ever wants to invite us along for an explore feel free.


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2016)

alltypenoface said:


> Just like to say thanks to everyones kind words.
> 
> More work here.



Took me a minute to figure out what you were on about until I went through to your website haha.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

Really interesting history / write up & really great photos. Shame there isn't much left there, but there sure is beauty in a decaying building. Enjoyed - thank you


----------

